# 120 Gallon Cichlid Ideas?



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey - just read a newspaper and seen a 120 gallon tank with filters that doesnt leak for 75$! I know it will have something wrong with it - most likely just dirty, but i can clean it, and get it to working order... Just wondering what your ideas would be for a Cichlid tank 

i was thinking of putting about 35 Small species in it?  

What would YOU do?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Well you could do quite a few african cichlids or a couple larger south american cichlids, what sort of fish were you thinking? Right now we have a 180gallon african cichlid and a 120 gallon south american cichlid tank, among others, love both tanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

iClown, I would do a very large Demasoni colony 

You could have a few frontosa


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A dozen C. Moori and a rock pile with C. afra or P. demasoni


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

emc7 said:


> A dozen C. Moori and a rock pile with C. afra or P. demasoni


How many c.afra or p. demasoni should i get?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

start with 8-10, they will make more


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

Dang! - The 120g Sold right away, but there is a 75 g with stand and hagen 404 for sale.. 

How many of each should i put in there?

i was geussing

4 Dolphins

8-10 p.demasoni

hows that?

EDIT:

Which would be better to get? (This is a 'Project' gonna make a nice cichlid tank over about a month or so, when im getting more money etc)

135 gallon 1/2" plate glass hagen tank and stand 72"L x 24"H x18"D, with full length light & 4 piece glass top. 200$

OR

75 gallon all glass aquarium, just resealed, hagen stand, fluval 404 filter, 2 sets of lights, gravel, etc. Very nice cond. Need gone asap.

I can probably et either of them for 150$. But which one should i get? I was thinking probably the 75, because its a nice size, and comes with fluval filter.. 

What would you buy?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

go for the 135..that is a bargain and a half...and you will be kicking yourself if you don't get it..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Go with the biggest tank footprint you have room for and can afford (budget for filter, heater, light, whatever you'll want with the tank). Extra height is nice, but not as nice as more surface area). You can buy just a few fish or adopt "free fish" off craigslist or get nice cheap fish at a fish auction. 

75 is a great size for a cichlid tank, but bigger is better.

By now, you can see good deal happen all the time. Take your time and wait for the right tank when you are ready for it.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

I think what i will do is keep the 55 gallon tank i have right now, put some p.Demasoni in it, and wait til this tuesday for a new newspaper, if i dont find a better deal then the 135 i will buy it.

i want a big tank 90+ gallons as a project over the next couple months..

i am now starting work at a gas station and over the next months or so i will be making a very nice Big tank..

but for now, i will set up my demasoni tank 

How many should i put in there? 4?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I started with 3, 2 males and a female in with some victorian haps. But I don't recommend you start with that few. 6 would be better, 8 better still. You want to spread out the aggression so no one fish gets too picked on.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

emc7 said:


> I started with 3, 2 males and a female in with some victorian haps. But I don't recommend you start with that few. 6 would be better, 8 better still. You want to spread out the aggression so no one fish gets too picked on.


Sweet, 8 would be awesome, Could i still fit a 4 inch dolphin cichlid in there for about 4 - 6 months til i get a huge tank?


----------

